# Any other So.Cal haunters here?



## Suzeelili (Jun 3, 2007)

Just wondering if anyone is on my side of the country. If so, where do you do your Halloween shopping?


----------



## octoberist (Feb 8, 2007)

Suzeelili said:


> Just wondering if anyone is on my side of the country. If so, where do you do your Halloween shopping?


Hi Suzeelili: 

I'm in San Diego, and we drive up to the Halloween Club in Santa Fe Springs throughout the year to see what cool new things they've got in. They also have another store a half hour further up the 5 and we check that one out too. Another large temporary Halloween themed store (I can't remember the name) usually opens up in a warehouse near them (and can be spotted from the freeway) when Halloween gets closer.

Down here in San Diego we also get some things at the seasonal Halloween Spirit Stores that usually open sometime in September. And at Party City and Spencer's Gifts.

But I build a lot of my own props, so I'm always buying wiper motors and rotisserie motors online; and buying supplies from Michael's Arts and Crafts stores and the Home Depot and Walmart; and bits and pieces from 99 cent stores and Good Will and the Salvation Army and yard sales.

Where do you get your stuff?


----------



## Wolfman (Apr 15, 2004)

Hook up with Ugly Joe. He's in Huntington Beach.


----------



## Suzeelili (Jun 3, 2007)

Hi octoberist,

I hadn't heard of the Halloween Club. We'll have to check that out. You say they're open year round? I think I've seen the other off the 5, I do think you're right though about it being only at Halloween time. 
I do go to Party City for costumes, but they can be pricey on some items though. I usually go to Goodwill, Salvation Army, 99cent only stores, and I've become an avid garage/yard sale junkie. 
We also build most of our own props, but we haven't gotten into using motors yet... I haven't made it the spirit stores yet. We did finally have one nearby us this year. Hopefully they'll have it in the same place this year.

Thanks for your suggestions!

What kind of haunting do you do?


----------



## Suzeelili (Jun 3, 2007)

Thanks wolfman.


----------



## buckaneerbabe (Apr 28, 2007)

Hey, I'm in Huntington Beach also. I haven't seen ugly Joe yet, he must be shopping or building his brains out too. I shop the same places Octoberist does not much else out there except maybe e-bay. I do a Pirate theme haunt at a camping location then hurry up to start all over at home. I was so wore out I didn't even make it to the after sales last year. I't's been my experience that the spirit store around here always changes their location but you can go to their site to see where it will be a little closer to Halloween. I sat down to make a need to purchase list today and most of what I need is from the hardware store. I have a question, do you know where I can purchase the owens-corning pink foamcore board around here? I called and drove everywhere, I even went to their website to see where it's sold locally but everywhere they said didn't carry it. I tried to special order it and was told I needed to purchase 100 pieces. Any ideas?


----------



## Suzeelili (Jun 3, 2007)

Hi buckaneerbabe, I'm in Pasadena. I just found out about that owens pink foamboard from this website. If I remember right I read on another thread somewhere that someone else was looking for it on this side of the country and they couldn't find it either. It might be a colder climate item. My husband says he hasn't seen it either. I started my needs list the other day...I'll be hitting the hardware store myself soon. Need more paints! I've been on Ebay way too much this year. I've been sidelined by knee surgery the last 3 weeks so I've been shopping way too much online. I'm doing a pirate theme in the front yard this year. Do you have photos of your pirate theme? I've love to see them. Good luck in your hunt! I'll keep my fingers crossed for ya.


----------



## Jottle (Aug 17, 2006)

octoberist said:


> Hi Suzeelili:
> 
> I'm in San Diego, and we drive up to the Halloween Club in Santa Fe Springs throughout the year to see what cool new things they've got in. They also have another store a half hour further up the 5 and we check that one out too. Another large temporary Halloween themed store (I can't remember the name) usually opens up in a warehouse near them (and can be spotted from the freeway) when Halloween gets closer.
> 
> ...


San Diego haunter here as well! Nice to meet you octoberist. I'd be interested to see some pics of your previous haunts/share tips. I get a lot of misc. stuff at Michaels. Usually there is a 40% off one item coupon you can use over and over again. The Halloween Club stores are great but somewhat pricey. If you head up to Santa Monica, there is the Aaahs store. They are owned by the same people who own halloween club, but I find that they also have some rarer items there as well. However, the prices are the same. Again, you are spot on with the 99cent store. It's perfect for decorations that aren't too cheesy.


----------



## Suzeelili (Jun 3, 2007)

Hi Jottle ,thanks for the info. I always go crazy at the 99cent store every year. So does my husband. He works near one that always carries a couple different items than the one by our house. So we come home and compare our treasure. Sometimes we buy the same items but it's no biggey since it's so cheap and you can always use more.

Do you have any photos of your haunts?


----------



## Jottle (Aug 17, 2006)

Unfortunately not yet. Last year was my first real haunt, and I completely got caught up in decorating. I just forgot to preserve the moment!


----------



## Suzeelili (Jun 3, 2007)

Jottle said:


> Unfortunately not yet. Last year was my first real haunt, and I completely got caught up in decorating. I just forgot to preserve the moment!


We were the same way our first time...we only had like 4 pictures that night and it was of our little superman. That's great but it was one of the biggest turnouts and hits of the neighborhood at my inlaws. People still ask them 10 years later where the decorations are. We always intend on decorating at their place, but we get too caught up at crunch time on our place. Mom tells them where we live now. It's only a mile away. Maybe this year we'll get back up there.

We find we have to take pictures for sure the night or 2 before, just to be sure we get'em then if we get the JOL's that night and more photos if we remember and we're not caught up on scaring some of the TOT's.


----------



## octoberist (Feb 8, 2007)

Suzeelili said:


> I hadn't heard of the Halloween Club. We'll have to check that out.


Here's the address for the Halloween Club:

Halloween Club. 13310 Firestone Blvd Ste A Santa Fe Springs, CA 90670


> You say they're open year round?


Yeah they're open all year. There is another Halloween Club a half hour north of it but it just moved there and I can't find it's address.


> I do go to Party City for costumes, but they can be pricey on some items though.


Party City opened up a special "Halloween only" store in San Diego this past year, and we hit it the day after Halloween and got some great bargains.



> What kind of haunting do you do?


I just haunt my mom's yard mostly, as here at the beach things get stolen and trashed (sadly). Here's a link to my photobucket pics of last Halloween and some of the props in progress that I am making for this year.

http://s168.photobucket.com/albums/u174/octoberist_photos/


----------



## Suzeelili (Jun 3, 2007)

Hey octoberist, Thanks for all the info. Your props are terrific!!! That is such a talent. I haven't ventured into that yet. I looked at some of the supplies at the hardware store today to price out some of the items i've heard some folks use. I stuck to just my 4 cans of spray paint. It's time to start painting "treasure".

I hope we get a Halloween Only store up here a little closer to me. We don't get down to San Diego.
Keep up the good work.


----------



## octoberist (Feb 8, 2007)

Jottle said:


> San Diego haunter here as well! Nice to meet you octoberist.


Good to meet you too Jottle.


> I'd be interested to see some pics of your previous haunts/share tips.


The haunt I set up in my mom's yard is in North Park and the limited decorating I do at my place is in Pacific Beach. Here is a link to some pics of my mom's house and my place and some props under construction:

http://s168.photobucket.com/albums/u174/octoberist_photos/

I just started building mechanical props with a FCG last year and a peek-a-boo that I started last year but finished after Halloween. For this year I have already built a couple props using windshield wiper motors. And I just started making latex molds and casting 2 part foam in them. What kind of stuff do you build?



> I get a lot of misc. stuff at Michaels. Usually there is a 40% off one item coupon you can use over and over again.


Haha I know all about those Michael's coupons. I can hardly make myself buy anything there if I don't have a coupon. And sometimes they have 50% off coupons - yay. 



> The Halloween Club stores are great but somewhat pricey.


Yeah, I know. I use that store more for inspiration than actually buying much of anything there.



> If you head up to Santa Monica, there is the Aaahs store.


Oh cool, I will have to check them out. I have noticed that some of the merch at Halloween Club has had Aaahs stickers on them.


----------



## Suzeelili (Jun 3, 2007)

Have you guys heard of Stats? They do great displays and have some different items. They are known more for their after Christmas sales. It's always on the news for the post holiday sales. Anyway we go there for inspiration at Halloween and occasionally we buy stuff we can't leave behind. I'll check for the website.


----------



## Suzeelili (Jun 3, 2007)

Here they are statsfloral.com

I don't use them online, we have a store in Pasadena....and i know there's one or two further down. I'll check into that too


----------



## octoberist (Feb 8, 2007)

Suzeelili said:


> Hey octoberist, Thanks for all the info. Your props are terrific!!!


Thanks a lot, Suzeelili. I have so much fun building them.

Here is something else you might like. This year I joined a club called CalHaunts and most of its members are in the L.A. area. They get together at one of the members' homes on the second saturday of each month (with no meetings in October or Dec) and someone leads the group in building a new Halloween prop. Next month's prop is a bottomless pit. Previous props have been pneumatic pop-ups and floating lanterns and changing portraits (like at the Haunted Mansion). It's very low-key and there are no dues and it's a lot of fun. Anyway, you might like looking into it. Here is the link:

http://calhaunts.com/


----------



## Suzeelili (Jun 3, 2007)

They are also in Redondo Beach, seal beach and Capistrano.
I like to shop there after Christmas and buy stuff for Halloween. They carry lots of different types of floral supplies, ribbons, craft items. Mind you I don't go there till it's been like 3-4 days later. They don't have an exact cut off after Christmas but don't wait to long. they do remove some of the items from the store that they don't want to sell 50% off. I bought some shiny gold netting for my treasure chests, and christmas garlands with jewel like beads on it also. I also got some of the flickering bulbs. It's another unique resource if you guys are intersted. They're regular prices can be high, but the ideas from their floral designers are priceless!


----------



## Suzeelili (Jun 3, 2007)

Octoberist, I just found that Calhaunts website a week ago. I'm really considering that. We are so bogged down in baseball little league right now, and summer basketball just started that it takes a lot of our "free time". Maybe we can get into that though,. It could be a hubby and me "date".


----------



## night-owl (Mar 7, 2006)

Darn!!! I just returned from the San Diego area (Carlsbad) and didn't know anything about the Halloween Club. I will have to check it out next time.


----------



## octoberist (Feb 8, 2007)

night-owl said:


> Darn!!! I just returned from the San Diego area (Carlsbad) and didn't know anything about the Halloween Club. I will have to check it out next time.


Well, it's closer to Anaheim and Disneyland than San Diego. Maybe an hour or so from Carlsbad.


----------



## buckaneerbabe (Apr 28, 2007)

Hey Octoberist,
I used liquid latex for the first time today and was it a pain to use. Any tips incase i decide to try again. I might need a second coat. Does it dry quick or will it take days to dry? I used a pretty thin layer. I need to plan ever day if I plan to get everything done that I want this year.

I really liked your props and your hands were great. I have to make six of them and was wondering if you used cotton or maybe batting for your skin? 

Thanks for the link to the local haunt club. I'll have to check that out. LA is a little far for me though.

Suseelili, I love Stats I used to live in Pasadena and spent many a lunch hour over there. I designers are very good. I now go to the Seal Beach location but never get over there in Oct. Do they have any Halloween items or just fall dec? 

I love your luau haunt. My daughter thought it was a great idea. Do you change your theam every year? I just add to my existing theam. It seems that I must have done alot of shopping last year as I'm mostly just building, not much shopping for goodies. 

I was trying to post my video from last year but still can't figure that one out, When my hubby gets home i'll see if he can see my problem. You really need to see the video to get the full effect of my haunt. Even thought the video was poorly done it helps as most of my pics are day time shots.


----------



## Suzeelili (Jun 3, 2007)

[QUOTE=buckaneerbabe;361598]
Suseelili, I love Stats I used to live in Pasadena and spent many a lunch hour over there. I designers are very good. I now go to the Seal Beach location but never get over there in Oct. Do they have any Halloween items or just fall dec? 

I love your luau haunt. My daughter thought it was a great idea. Do you change your theam every year? I just add to my existing theam. It seems that I must have done alot of shopping last year as I'm mostly just building, not much shopping for goodies. 

QUOTE]
Hey buckaneerbabe, If you can remember the entrance/main floor room is all done up with Halloween decor and props. To the right they set up a scene which continues up above to the ceilings with haunted trees, props hanging over you etc. Then if you can remeber there's a little walkway to the restrooms and office. That hallway is always decorated to the T. They do carry Fall items to the left where they usually have the Christmas ornaments. 

I'm glad your daughter liked the luau. We do change the theme every year. It's a surprise to the neighborhood and a challenge that we enjoy.Our first yr here we did a simple gardner mowing the grass in a cemetery scene. 3 yrs ago we had lots of old baseball gear so we decided to do a baseball pitcher and hitter with a catcher behind him. Very simple. 2 yrs ago was the camping scene. Then last luau. I figure I can use some items from the luau for pirates, it's an easy transition, but of course I have big dreams. They're always too big!
Like i said earlier we don't have much of a budget so I really rely on yard sales and side of the road treasures, and the 99cent stores.
I hope you can figure out the video I'd love to see it!


----------



## octoberist (Feb 8, 2007)

buckaneerbabe said:


> Hey Octoberist,
> I used liquid latex for the first time today and was it a pain to use.


In what way was it a pain? How exactly were you using it? 


> Any tips in case i decide to try again. I might need a second coat. Does it dry quick or will it take days to dry? I used a pretty thin layer. I need to plan ever day if I plan to get everything done that I want this year.


If you are making hands and didn't put it on too thick (I thin my latex with water to make it easier to apply) it should usually dry over night. A fan on it would help it dry quicker.



> I really liked your props and your hands were great. I have to make six of them and was wondering if you used cotton or maybe batting for your skin?


I usually use a synthetic batting for a first layer - with some red acrylic paint mixed into the latex. (Mixing paint in at this step colors it in a way you can't get by painting it afterwards.) Doing a first layer like this gives a rough texture that kind of looks like muscle. 

Then after that dries I use torn bits of paper towel painted with latex (this time with brown acrylic mixed in) as a skin layer over that - leaving gaps and scraping slits in the already applied paper towel to reveal peeks at the muscle layer underneath. It really gives a nice realistic layered effect.


----------



## buckaneerbabe (Apr 28, 2007)

Octoberist, I trying to build a parrot skeleton. I used wire and masking tape to build the rib cage, wings and legs. I used a thin bonded quilt batting for the top and bottom layer. When I spread the latex on it left gaps that wouldn't seal good. I got fustrated and starting putting everything away and saw a spot that I could leave alone. I then tried to twist the batting around the wire armature instead of molding it together with my hands. This worked much better so I finished it. Hope to be dry tomorrow but probably not left outside (way too stinky) I'll try to use a dryer tomorrow to speed it along. I might try to fill in any gaps that show up with paper towel, thats a good idea. Thanks for your quick response.


----------



## buckaneerbabe (Apr 28, 2007)

Suzeelili, Yes I remember it all too well, I think you sold me, I guess I'll have to go check them out, hopefully they will be set up sometime in Sept as Oct is way to busy to stoll down the isles and get new ideas that i'll never be able to fit in to my schedule. 
I reused lots of stuff from the house for my scene, old water pump barrel, vests, old white shirt, denim shirt, black shoe with a boot cover, sea shells, lots of stuff you can use, you'll be amazed what you already have.
Hope you get healthly soon only 127 days, 2 hours and seconds left!


----------



## Suzeelili (Jun 3, 2007)

Thanks Buckaneerbabe, I'm getting there. I'm painting tomorrow. I came across a website just now that talks about the insulation boards. This guy made gravestones with a foamboard, and skulls with a latex if I remeber right. Hope it helps. 
http://wolfstone.halloweenhost.com/Casting/cstskl_CastPlasterSkulls.html
http://wolfstone.halloweenhost.com/HalloweenTech/grsmak_GraveStones.html


----------



## hobbyguy (Oct 1, 2006)

Missed this post, just found it. I am in Castaic, 5 minutes north of Six Flags Magic Mountain. 5th year of setting up a huige party and haunt. Have changed themes every year, this year is Nightmare before Christmas. I did all of my Halloween shopping in December at Walmart. I have trees, paper, hundreds of stockings, hats, lights, ornaments and more and more. Wife thought I was nuts but at 80% off, I did real good, and can change my theme pretty easily. 
I have been to the Halloween Club, go in July / August to get motivated. Other than that, party City, Party America, Michaels, Walmart, Seasonal Shops, Spirit and lots of on-line. I own a hobby shop in Burbank and I meet many people in the prop and miniatures depts at Warner Bros, Disney, NBC and tons of effect houses in the area. Always getting inspiration from them as well as feeding my own needs with paint, glue, plastics, LEDs and more, and the best part, the business gets to pick up the tab on those items. Fun Fun Fun!!
http://s130.photobucket.com/albums/p246/hobbyguy_photos/
A couple of years ago all props were in the living room, now they are in the garage. It gets too windy to put much up outside.


----------



## buckaneerbabe (Apr 28, 2007)

Nice Pics. Were your tombstones store bought or hand made? Where's your store? I went to hobby People a couple days ago for 4-40 standoffs, they were out. I sure hope they get some in on Fri. So much to do I'm starting to get anxious. I went to start another project yesterday and found that hubby took both drills on a trip with him, grrrrrrr!!! I think next time I go to home depot I'm picking up my own.


----------



## Suzeelili (Jun 3, 2007)

hobbyguy said:


> Missed this post, just found it. I am in Castaic, 5 minutes north of Six Flags Magic Mountain. 5th year of setting up a huige party and haunt. Have changed themes every year, this year is Nightmare before Christmas. I did all of my Halloween shopping in December at Walmart. I have trees, paper, hundreds of stockings, hats, lights, ornaments and more and more. Wife thought I was nuts but at 80% off, I did real good, and can change my theme pretty easily.
> I have been to the Halloween Club, go in July / August to get motivated. Other than that, party City, Party America, Michaels, Walmart, Seasonal Shops, Spirit and lots of on-line. I own a hobby shop in Burbank and I meet many people in the prop and miniatures depts at Warner Bros, Disney, NBC and tons of effect houses in the area. Always getting inspiration from them as well as feeding my own needs with paint, glue, plastics, LEDs and more, and the best part, the business gets to pick up the tab on those items. Fun Fun Fun!!
> http://s130.photobucket.com/albums/p246/hobbyguy_photos/
> A couple of years ago all props were in the living room, now they are in the garage. It gets too windy to put much up outside.



Your haunt is terrific, it looks like a lot of fun! My husband works in Burbank and has told me about those haunts. I used to work for one of those studios, but didn't make the right connections. It's all about connections in that town! We do like to drive around to check out other haunts, but it gets too busy that month at our own house sometimes to take the time. 
I love after holiday sales! I like to go to Target/ Wal-Mart after holidays but their starting to get stingy-er now. I also go to Joann's fabrics, I can usually find some good house decor and party favors.
Nice to meet you Hobbyguy! Can't wait to see this years photos!


----------



## hobbyguy (Oct 1, 2006)

Thanks for the compliments, like your pics, you show a sense of humor and not so gorry. I try to make mine fun, not alot of blood and gore.
Everything in my pics is homemade, tombstones, signs, creatures, tree, fountain, owl etc. I did buy the Sam's Club witch last year and had bought the butler a few years ago. 
This year Christmas theme will be fun. Invites are a 14" Christmas stocking with bugs and other stuff glued to the front, then airbrushed. Inside will be a small plastic coffin with a small bow on top, inside that will be the official invite. Also am making castings of my toe that will be surrounded with a piece of holly "missile TOE', pairs of vampire teeth, rubber items, candy etc will fill the stocking. I have to make 75 of them to pass out this year. Should be fun.
Hobby shop is in Burbank, corner of Alameda and Victory. I do not carry any RC stuff but I can order. Let me know part numbers and I can see what kind of price I can get you.
Glen


----------



## Suzeelili (Jun 3, 2007)

"This year Christmas theme will be fun. Invites are a 14" Christmas stocking with bugs and other stuff glued to the front, then airbrushed. Inside will be a small plastic coffin with a small bow on top, inside that will be the official invite. Also am making castings of my toe that will be surrounded with a piece of holly "missile TOE', pairs of vampire teeth, rubber items, candy etc will fill the stocking. I have to make 75 of them to pass out this year. Should be fun."

I love your invitation idea. It made me LOL!


----------



## Ugly Joe (Jan 13, 2004)

Just chiming in from SoCal as well...good to see so many folks arising from their graves here in the southland...

*buckaneerbabe* - another HB Haunter!! Woohoo!!

*Suzeelili* - I seem to be in the same boat as most others on this thread, as for a full time halloween store, that shop in Santa Fe Springs is about the best...but I've found BigLots to be one of the best sources for staple haunitng products each year (cheap skulls, cheap Blucky's, cheap masks, cheap everything)...



We need *Pandora* to show up as well - I believe she's still in Simi Valley, and she has some terrific props she's made...she has more talent than I ever will, and will never admit to a shred of it.


Thanks for this thread *Suzeelili* - it has really kindled my prop-making spirit for the year!!

Now I need to clear out my garage for some proper prop making!!
_(*Ugly Joe* starts rooting around for assorted bones, a razor knife, and his handy dandy anatomy book while chuckling evily....)_


----------



## Suzeelili (Jun 3, 2007)

Nice to finally meet you Ugly Joe! It is nice to see so many folks here in sunny so.cal. with the same passion! I love Big Lots, it's all about timing there. If you see something,buy it then, cause it will be gone tomorrow! I bought about 5 of those cheap buckys last year!!! I couldn't believe $10 each! I wish I had bought more of those skulls last year, I'm kicking myself more. I'm waiting for this years stock to come out!!!Time is flying , but it's also dragging in that case!!!


----------



## Ugly Joe (Jan 13, 2004)

*Suzeelili* - something I like to do with BigLots as well, is keep an eye on the spring / summer patio merchandise...once some of those things go on clearance, you have the raw material for some wonderful home-made haunting props...

...as in:
Solar yard lights - disassemble and use the guts in a "spooky" old lantern (or just "spook up" the existing lantern).
Or some of the mobile yard art (with those simple gear motors in them) - once those go on clearance, you can pick them up cheap and have a good, but inexpensive, motor, and also wire framework for a few bucks...and I think I saw one website where someone turned a frog into a dragon's mouth - it was done well, but I can't for the life of me remember where I waw it.

...and all kinds of other wonderful things!


----------



## Suzeelili (Jun 3, 2007)

My hubby and I are new to the world of prop making. We really haven't done props that you take apart and rewire and stuff. I'm starting to talk about all these ideas ya'll have and I think I've planted the seed. My husband just mentioned today on the phone that he thinks we have a old fan in the shed. I bought some reg. priced lanterns at big lots a couple months ago to go with my pirate theme this year and I also bought some of those battery votive candles to put inside of them instead of the citronella candles. they fit perfect. I bought two of the old fashioned oil lanterns at a yard sale to take apart and light with those as well possibly. They aren't bright, but they are brighter than I thought. That's the extent of it so far. I'd like to make some fake lg. boulders out of chicken wire, and our goal is a pirate ship facade for the front of the house, cannon if there's time. I scored a great old trunk from the side of the road. It's already black and weathered. I just have to gut it out and put the treasure into it. I've been collecting since last Halloween. I'm off work right now . So the halloween budget( ya right) is pretty much non existent. It's time to start creating with the items I've been collecting, and just buy the finishing touches. Too bad I'm still in shopping mode, I'm trying to wean myself off Ebay and yard sales.


----------



## Suzeelili (Jun 3, 2007)

Ugly Joe said:


> *Suzeelili* - something I like to do with BigLots as well, is keep an eye on the spring / summer patio merchandise...once some of those things go on clearance, you have the raw material for some wonderful home-made haunting props...
> 
> ...as in:
> Solar yard lights - disassemble and use the guts in a "spooky" old lantern (or just "spook up" the existing lantern).
> ...


I really like the solar yard light idea!!! No batteries!!! I was so tired of changing batteries last year. We had our display working for the whole week of Halloween. Good think 99cent store carries batteries. 
I am starting to train myself to look at things in a Halloween way. Stop, look, then look again at the possibilities.

thanks for the great ideas.


----------



## buckaneerbabe (Apr 28, 2007)

Thanks ugly Joe. I went to big lots yesterday and now I have to go back again and look at everything all over again with new eyes. I sure could use some more gear motors, never thought of looking at garden art for motors. Think i'll go to another big lots though, maybe they will have different stuff.


----------



## buckaneerbabe (Apr 28, 2007)

OK, finally got my video up. Please excuse the technical difficulties. 


http://s153.photobucket.com/albums/s202/buckaneerbabe/?start=0


----------



## Suzeelili (Jun 3, 2007)

WOW , buckeneer babe! that was great! I'm so impressed. you guys are talented too!


----------



## octoberist (Feb 8, 2007)

buckaneerbabe said:


> OK, finally got my video up. Please excuse the technical difficulties.


Buckaneerbabe, your skelly pirates are simply great. The one posed along the cannon is my favorite. Very POTC. That rusty anchor with the chain draped on the tombstone also looks great. They really set the scene.


----------



## Jottle (Aug 17, 2006)

Ocotberist, where is this Halloween Only Party City store in San Diego?


----------



## octoberist (Feb 8, 2007)

Jottle said:


> Ocotberist, where is this Halloween Only Party City store in San Diego?


I guess I wasn't clear, but the "Halloween Only" Party City was just around at Halloween. It was located in the La Jolla Village Square mall. Hopefully, it will be back again this year.


----------



## haunted_D (Jun 20, 2007)

I'm from So Cal as well. I live about 10mins from the Halloween Club in Santa Fe Springs. They also have another store up the 5 near the commerce casino. They recently relocated to a brand new building about 2 blocks from the old location. I haven't been to the new location yet, but I plan to go in the next few weeks.


----------



## Suzeelili (Jun 3, 2007)

haunted_D said:


> I'm from So Cal as well. I live about 10mins from the Halloween Club in Santa Fe Springs. They also have another store up the 5 near the commerce casino. They recently relocated to a brand new building about 2 blocks from the old location. I haven't been to the new location yet, but I plan to go in the next few weeks.


Welcome and thanks for the update  haunted D


----------



## haunted_D (Jun 20, 2007)

no prob suzeelili.....ill let you guys know how it is when i finally go.


----------



## Tavaruas (Jul 1, 2007)

Hello all, I'm also a San Diego home haunter and just found this site. Great to know there are other Halloween attics out there and a number of them here in San Diego. 

I've never seen Halloween Club, so I'll have to check that out. 

What kind of Halloween themed items do they sell at the 99c store? I'll have to check that out as well.

I make most of my own props too, so I spend a lot of time at HomeDepot, Michaels, Party City and Radio Shack...


----------



## Suzeelili (Jun 3, 2007)

"What kind of Halloween themed items do they sell at the 99c store?"

Hi and welcome Tavaruas! 99cent only stores carry a lot of little stuff, nick knacks, small props, little accents, you never know what you're gonna find. I find a lot of stuff the I can use to make other things. It's a good resource.
Last year I bought tiki torches, black roses, lg orange vase, serving platters, etc. 

here's a link for san diego stores

http://www.99only.com/locator/results_list.php?city=san+diego&citysearch.x=19&citysearch.y=4

the one thing about this store is you have to buy it when you see it, because if you go back it will be gone!

glad you're here!


----------



## Tavaruas (Jul 1, 2007)

Suzeelili - Hey neat, they have black roses at 99c store! I need quite a few them for the pumpkin monster I'm building. It's modelled after this amazing creation ...

http://skullandbone.robertdbrown.co...f9&sessionid=7f37ed5af269b88b0d927639b4b7b9f9

I also need some fake vines and leaves, but they were rather expensive at Michael's when I looked last week. Perhaps they'll have those at the 99c store.


----------



## Suzeelili (Jun 3, 2007)

Tavaruas said:


> Suzeelili - Hey neat, they have black roses at 99c store! I need quite a few them for the pumpkin monster I'm building. It's modelled after this amazing creation ...
> 
> http://skullandbone.robertdbrown.co...f9&sessionid=7f37ed5af269b88b0d927639b4b7b9f9
> 
> I also need some fake vines and leaves, but they were rather expensive at Michael's when I looked last week. Perhaps they'll have those at the 99c store.


Hey tavaruas, they did have a couple bushes of the black roses with the dew on them. I can't say i've seen the vines, maybe leaves. Who knows if they'll carry them this year. It can't hurt to check. Another store I do get vines at though is the Dollar Tree store. http://dollartree.com/ I buy several items there as well. Typically it's not as big as 99cent only but they do carry different holiday items. They're worth a try too if you have one close by.


----------



## Suzeelili (Jun 3, 2007)

Tavaruas,your haunt pics are terrific!!! what did you use to light the lanterns? did you make the lanterns too?


----------



## octoberist (Feb 8, 2007)

*San Diego Zombies*

Zombies invaded Balboa Park over the weekend -_ and I was there to take pictures_.
Check out the local undead.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Suzeelili (Jun 3, 2007)

very cool!


----------



## Tavaruas (Jul 1, 2007)

Suz -- Actually those photos are not mine (although I wish they were!). They are from someone else's haunt. I'm attempting to build my own version of the pumpkin monster. As for the lanterns in the pictures, I too wish I knew what was used. My guess is that they are LED lanterns.

Octoberist - why were those zombies in Balboa park? I was at the Reuben H. Fleet museum this weekend in Balboa but didn't see the zombies unfortunately.


----------



## meestercranky (Oct 2, 2005)

*meestercranky in Torrance*

I'm in SoCal, been to the Halloween club for the first time last ear, found a nice ground fogger cheap.. but for the most part I buy online.


----------



## Suzeelili (Jun 3, 2007)

meestercranky said:


> I'm in SoCal, been to the Halloween club for the first time last ear, found a nice ground fogger cheap.. but for the most part I buy online.


Welcome meestercranky! I still haven't been to the Halloween Club. We just never end up going that way. I mentioned it to DH on our vacation to San Clemente and he just chuckled. I had to try! What kind of haunting do you do?


----------



## meestercranky (Oct 2, 2005)

I have a small yard haunt. The idea is to look scary but not too intimidating. i deliberatly don't do the bloody total freakout stuff - it's fine for others but I am doing a more nostalgic thing for the younger kids, not slasher flick fans.

Click on my banner below for a link to my site detailing the brief history of my haunt.


----------



## buckaneerbabe (Apr 28, 2007)

Your site and haunt are really good. I can't wait to see what you do for 07.


----------



## midnightevil (Oct 10, 2005)

Hi all

Halloween Town is open all year
They just moved from North Hollywood
to Burbank The new fully themed store 
has been open for about a week. They are at
2921 W. Magnolia Blvd. Burbank, CA 91505

You can Call for there hours 818-848-3644


----------



## Kreacher (Aug 1, 2007)

Hi,

I live in Los Angeles too, and I remember Stats in Pasedena!! Haven't been there in years. I do most of my shopping on Ebay, but this thread has reminded me I should take a trip out to see Stats.


----------



## Suzeelili (Jun 3, 2007)

welcome midnight evil, and thanks for the Halloweentown info. we'll definitely have to stop by there. 

welcome to you too kreacher, stat's should be all done with the set up . Buckaneerbabe said the stat's by her is completed. I haven't stop by the pasadena store yet. Maybe today! I'll let you know how it looks.


----------



## buckaneerbabe (Apr 28, 2007)

Welcome to all you new So Cal haunter here on this forum. You'll love this place, lots of great ideas, and help when you need it. Suzeelili, I went to the Pasadena store and yes it's completed. It looked great, lots of big tombstones, skeleton-pirate heads and got some new ideas for scene set-ups.


----------



## Suzeelili (Jun 3, 2007)

I stopped by stats yesterday. It does look good. I wanted something to be on the stage though. I didn't have to have anything yesterday, except I want the girl with the snake in the spider drop room! I could use that prop!


----------



## Haunted Dogs (Jun 15, 2007)

Hey, how'd I miss this post earlier? I've been lurking for a while, soaking as much info up as possible, just didn't see this post until today...duh. I'm out on the west end of the IE. We have been having an annual party for five years now, and do most of the decorating for that. We've been doing themes since the 2nd year, it adds a bit of interest to the planning. My hubby isn't too enthused, but he gets his superbowl party so I insist on the Halloween party. He's slowly getting used to the idea. We have great neighbors who help on the whole process.

We just do static props, have made a bunch of tombstones and want to make more. I'm in the process of building a wrought iron fence, hope to get it done soon. One of these days I'll get brave and try one of the more challenging props. We have a storage issue so trying to make everything condense down for storage is a challenge. I guess we need to recruit more neighbors so we can get them to store stuff for us! 

Anyway, love the site, and so glad to see other so CA people here!


----------



## Dminor (Jul 21, 2006)

Hey gang, just checking in from Van Nuys. BTW, the new Halloween Town is AWESOME! They've done such a great job (especially with the Haunted Mansion themed room) in their new location.


----------



## buckaneerbabe (Apr 28, 2007)

So pardon my ignorance but what is the Halloween Town and where is it?


----------



## Dminor (Jul 21, 2006)

HalloweenTown is a store, originally located on Lankershim and Magnolia, in North Hollywood and has since relocated to Burbank. they have all sorts of halloween related items, movie t-shirts, clothing, etc.

Its a bad ass store and the staff are super nice.

New Address: 2921 W. Magnolia Blvd. Burbank, CA 91505
Phone: 818-848-3644
Web: www.halloweentownstore.com


----------



## buckaneerbabe (Apr 28, 2007)

Well then, I'll just have to go see what else I might need. Thanks Dminor.


----------



## Pirate Chris (Aug 20, 2007)

Hi all! I'm also in SoCal. I'm an ex-San Diegian...Well, I don't live in S.D. anymore. Anyway, I live in Ventura. Seems maybe I'm a bit north from most of you, but I wanted to pop in and say hi!


----------



## lancekik (Sep 29, 2006)

*Hi Im In L.A. Neighbor*



Suzeelili said:


> Just wondering if anyone is on my side of the country. If so, where do you do your Halloween shopping?


Your in Pas, have you tried the stats in Pasadena, great stuff (some expensive)
but good ideas to steal/build youe self

The halloween store off the 5 freeway was open all year but not this year,
actually there are 2 one on telagraph by commerce and the other on a little further up the 5, I think in santafee springs(not sure) but you can see it from the freeway.

Big lots are allready selling stuff , one on Atlantic blvd East L.A by me
and one in Whittier on whitteier blvd, Good cheep stuff, (ifigure thats where you got your plastic skelitons, usually about $9)

Since its on a WED this year Im doing simple, 
Im making peanuts great pumpkin figures
next year full blown grave yard
last year bottomless pit
year b4 haunted mansion with faces that follow you

Sorry if some of this was already posted but I didnt read the whole thread


----------



## buckaneerbabe (Apr 28, 2007)

Welcome fellow So Cal newbies. Glad you found us. Loads of great ideas here. Pirate Chris, so tell us what type of haunting do you do? Lancekik I went to 2 stats this season and the Pasadena store is the best. They have a room that if you make a loud noise a bunch of spiders drop down. That one got my mom real good!! They also have this great prop that is a full sized snake lady with a snake coming out of her head. This you have to see to believe.


----------



## Pirate Chris (Aug 20, 2007)

I don't really do too much of a "haunt" just a yearly party. Well, this is our second year to do a party. I'm way excited. We decided on the pirate theme this year, I'm so completely into it. I love pirates. We have so far decided to change our theme every year, we have the next 2 years planned. I'm getting into making my own props, that's really fun. My wife isn't any where near as into Halloween as I am. But she let's me have my fun. We live in a strange area, so we don't get ANY TOT's. But I still like to decorate and throw my party. Still kinda new to all of it though.


----------



## lancekik (Sep 29, 2006)

*2 more*



Suzeelili said:


> Just wondering if anyone is on my side of the country. If so, where do you do your Halloween shopping?


Spirit halloween store -- Opening Soon! 
East Colorado Blvd 8.1 mi. 1285 E Colorado Blvd
Pasadena, CA 91106-1913

and a little mom N pop shop
on the corner of mission and los robles in San marino
they have alot of old timey nkick nkack stuff you wont find in a regular store


----------



## Suzeelili (Jun 3, 2007)

welcome everyone, sorry it took so long to get back to you, i lost my subscription to my threads I guess. Glad to find and hear from you. 
Dminor I haven't made it to burbank yet...it's been too hot to wander too far...
I've been to stat's 2x so far...
big lots 3x, DH once...both of us came home with stuff...

Can't wait to see your peanuts lancekik! you have to post photos, i'll have to check out the mom and pop san marino shop.

Pirate chris, love the name and theme! We are doing pirates this year. If you search pirates on this site you can find a lot of great ideas... i started a thread on pirate foods and folks gave me a lot of great ideas! check it out.

haunted dogs, how's the fence coming along?


----------



## meestercranky (Oct 2, 2005)

I've been so busy I can't even remember if I replied to this thread. Yes I am in Torrance, and I get some stuff from Stats in Redodno beach, especially grapevine - which I use to help hold my cemetery fency together and give it a super creepy look. You can see it all in my 2006 pictures on my website.


----------



## Push Eject (Oct 11, 2005)

CalHaunter!


----------



## kaamnik (Oct 7, 2007)

*Every*

year is the same. How originaly can i be if i'm buying in stores? All i need is idea... realy stupid and realy fresh idea... 

http://www.halloweencostumes.bravehost.com/


----------



## Suzeelili (Jun 3, 2007)

Welcome Meestercranky and kaamnik, hi push eject! Thanks for checkin in...it's nice to see more so.cal folks around here....


----------



## Haunted Dogs (Jun 15, 2007)

Suzeelili said:


> haunted dogs, how's the fence coming along?


Well, I've gotten the rails and the pvc vertical posts done, just have to do the pillars. I've been bugging the hubby about getting some help with it but he wouldn't really talk about it until just recently. I guess it needs to be Oct. before he can think about Halloween! 

I did do something a bit different than most I've seen so far. Hope it works. I decided that I didn't want to risk having the railings break from forcing the pvc through, so we bored the holes on the railings out a bit, drilled little holes in the pvc pipes and am going to use cotter pins to hold them up. Then when we're done we just remove the cotter pins and they should come right out.

Also, we bought packets of little plastic skull candy buckets from the .99 store, removed the handle and glued them to the tops of the pvc pipes. We're going to put in the little battery operated flicker candles in each one. Should look pretty cool I hope!


----------



## Dr. Funkengroovin (Jul 7, 2008)

*DarkWolf Manor in Murrieta CA.*

Hello, 

My name is Scott aka Dr. Funkengroovin. I am the caretaker for a home haunt in South Riverside CA. called DarkWolf Manor. A dark attraction where the inmates most certainly have control of the asylum. 
This will be our fourth year terrorizing Temecula and Murrieta and freaking-out my neighbors. I should have a legitimate website going with the month. More to come.

Grimly,

Dr. F


----------



## Suzeelili (Jun 3, 2007)

Welcome, Dr. Funkengroovin! Sounds like you've got a good thing goin over there in Riverside. Can't wait to see the website. welcome aboard.


----------



## Haunted Dogs (Jun 15, 2007)

Welcome! It sounds like you've got everything under control. I look forward to seeing your website too.


----------



## buckaneerbabe (Apr 28, 2007)

Great group here, welcome to the party!!!


----------



## mcdeo (Jul 3, 2008)

I'm over here in Tustin, CA. Doing a small display in La Verne this year too. The Halloween stores on the 5 near Commerce and Santa Fe Springs are pretty well stocked. And now is the time to go. More employees in the store than customers. LOL. Not like October, where it's a zoo! 

Happy haunting.


----------



## svtguy08 (Oct 18, 2006)

I live in Laguna Beach, CA and I do a haunted house, walk around-the-house display. Its fun and tiring, especially when you do about 90% of the work yourself. HAHA


----------



## Dminor (Jul 21, 2006)

How many So. Cal. haunters do we have in the San Fernando Valley area?

I just got back from cruising Burbank to see if anyone had anything out on display yet, but alas, not many people did. In fact, I couldn't find any of the haunts from last year that really impressed me.

Hopefully some of you are in the area and I can stop by to check out your hard work!


----------



## Suzeelili (Jun 3, 2007)

Hi welcome to the gang svtguy08! Do you use themes or do you use the same props? what are you working on?


----------

